# PC-Steuerung - aber wie?



## DerPalit (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ein super Forum hier, deshalb gleich mal meine Frage 
Ich hoffe, dass ich im richtigen Threat bin...

Ich habe zwei Kühlhäuser sowie eine kleine Bewässerungssteuerung für meinen Garten. Bisher lief die Technik über 13 seperate Steuerungen, für jedes Modul eine...

Wenn nun aber ein Fehler ansteht, was mittlerweile häufiger vorkommt, bin ich teilweise aufgeschmissen und bekomme das ganze zu spät mit.

Deshalb meine Idee:

Ich würde gerne alle Steuerungen in einer zusammenpacken und die Bedienung über einen PC realisieren. Hier könnte ich dann auch Remote zugreifen und Einstellungen tätigen.

Nun meine Frage an euch: Gibt es PC Steuerungen? Ich möchte, sofern es möglich ist, keine extra SPS dazwischenhängen, dass sprengt einfach den Kostenrahmen.

Folgende E/A´s habe ich:

Kühlhäuser:
2x 230V Magnetventile
3x Verdampfer mit jeweils 2 Ventilatoren, davon 2 Stück in S/D Schaltung
2x PT1000 Temperaturfühler
2x Schütz für Licht mit Türkontaktschalter
3x Schütz für Abtauautomatik mit Zeitschaltung
1x Schütz für Verdichter

Bewässerung:

13x 24V Magnetventil
1x 0-10 V Füllstandsmesssonde
1x PT1000 Temperaturfühler
1x Schütz für Pumpe

Was könnt Ihr mit bei dieser Konstellation anraten? 
Wenn eine SPS dazwischen muss, dann sollte sie auf jeden Fall mit CoDeSys programmierbar sein. Ebenfalls gibt es das Problem, dass die E/A´s teilweise dezentral angeschlossen werden müssen.

Ich danke für eure Antworten 

Der Palit


----------



## gravieren (27 Juni 2010)

Hi


Schau dir mal die Wago  750-841 an.


Verbinden mit Ethernet-Switch/Hub.



Visualisierung über das Web-Viso.
(Browser deines Rechners)


----------



## DerPalit (27 Juni 2010)

Hi,

danke für Deine Empfehlung.
Genau sowas suche ich...

Ich hatte bloss immer gedacht, dass I/O Systeme direkt mit der SPS verbunden werden "müssen".

Weißt Du zufällig, ob man mit dem System eine grafische Visualisierung machen kann? Auf den Seiten von Wago finde ich leider keine Infos dazu, oder ich bin blind :-D

Danke!

DerPalit


----------



## gravieren (27 Juni 2010)

DerPalit schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weißt Du zufällig, ob man mit dem System eine grafische Visualisierung machen kann? Auf den Seiten von Wago finde ich leider keine Infos dazu,


 
Hier hast du einen Wago live über das Internet.
http://wagobuero.dyndns.org/plc/webvisu.htm


Hier das Handbuch dazu.
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m933302d.pdf


Das ist das CoDeSys Programmiersystem.

Ca. 200 SPS-Hersteller setzen auf diese Programmierumgebung.
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_homepage


----------



## DerPalit (28 Juni 2010)

Das sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Einfach und kostengünstig.

Danke für eure Unterstützung...

Aber mal so eine Frage am Rande:
Ist es damit möglich auch die Funktionen einer SPS nachzubilden und somit komplexe Schaltpläne in AND/OR Funktionen zu schreiben?

Z.B. ist es mir wichtig, dass wenn ein bestimmter Wert erreicht wird, ein Schütz anzieht und Wasser nachspeist.

Funktioniert das ganze denn in der Logikeinheit oder muss zwangsweise immer der PC laufen?


Vielen Dank nochmal...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2010)

Dat is ne SPS. Da muss nichts nachgebildet werden.


----------



## DerPalit (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke nochmal für eure Antworten.
Ich denke ich habe mich für die Artikel entschieben und werde nun das Projekt angehen. Ist es übrigens die Wago geworden 

Nun aber noch meine Fragen:

1. Mein Computer, welcher mit der Wago verbunden ist, muss jetzt ständig laufen um die Programme abarbeiten zu können oder? 

2. Die Wago wird mit einer CoDeSys-ähnlichen Software programmiert. Ich habe bis jetzt mehrere Projekte mit der Easy oder Logo gemacht und kam damit bisher gut zurecht. Ich habe mit nun die CoDeSys-Software von der Firma 3S heruntergeladen. Auch hier werd ich mich wohl zurechtfinden, jedoch wo sind die ganzen Funktionsbausteine, wie z.B. Wochenzeitschaltuhren, Wertskalierungen, Analogwertvergleicher, etc. und wie kann ich mit dieser Software remanente Merker ansprechen? Bisher habe ich noch kein Tutorial dazu gefunden.

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für die kommenden Antworten


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

DerPalit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke nochmal für eure Antworten.
> Ich denke ich habe mich für die Artikel entschieben und werde nun das Projekt angehen. Ist es übrigens die Wago geworden
> ...



Die Wago ist die SPS und läft auch ohne angeschlossenen PC (wenn sie weiß, was sie zun soll).
Die Wago wird mit CoDeSys programmiert. Hierzu gibt es auch Bücher. Hat 3S hier nichts auf der Homepage?


----------



## gravieren (23 Juli 2010)

Hi



> jedoch wo sind die ganzen Funktionsbausteine, wie z.B. Wochenzeitschaltuhren, Wertskalierungen, Analogwertvergleicher, etc.


Hierzu wird des öfteren die WWW.OSCAT.DE empfohlen.
Kostenlos mit Handbuch und Quellcode.

Diese läuft mit allen CoDeSys-Steiuerungen


Gruss Karl


----------



## Werner29 (26 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Wago ist die SPS und läft auch ohne angeschlossenen PC (wenn sie weiß, was sie zun soll).
> Die Wago wird mit CoDeSys programmiert. Hierzu gibt es auch Bücher. Hat 3S hier nichts auf der Homepage?


http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_lit#wz


----------

